# Hendrix - 50 Years to the Day



## Neal (18/9/20)

Could not let the day pass without acknowledging the wonderful Jimi Hendrix who passed away on this day 1970. Probably the most influential guitar player we have seen. Rest in peace.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/9/20)

Enormous talent and a legendary performer! All along the watch tower is my personal favourite 'cover song' of all time!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (18/9/20)

The Master! One of his best gems...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

